# Has anyone seen a psychic lately??



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been reading a few threads on this board, esp the 'updates from Lesley' thread. And was amazed on how many got there BFP when the psychic said they would. 

So has anyone seen a psychic recently?? Anything exciting been seen in your future? Or was your reading a while ago and its come true?

I had one done the other day and was told the May is a highlighted month for me. And May 2010 is going to be of importance to me, around the aspects of goals awaited becoming possible. In general 2010 is immense happiness around achievements. She did see this linked with pregnancy. 

I have had 3 readings now and all have said I would have a son and daughter.... And maybe a 3rd child. 

So come on just for a littel fun!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Sparkle JJ (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm going to s psychic tonight!!!  I've been before when about 12 years ago (when I was 1 and while some of the things she said came true many didn't.

I'm looking forward to tonight as I have some ideas on what I'm looking for guidance on - we'll see what happens!!

will let you know what she says


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck Jen, let me know how you get on!!


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Natalie,

I had my tarot cards read by a guy who is also a medium. He was good and got a lot right about me and my personality. There was also a bit about my grandad who died a few years ago that he couldn't possibly have known.

Anyway he said I will conceive within 6 months!! I'm trying to take it with a pinch of salt and not get my hopes up too much. I must admit though I do think it's helping me to feel more positive this time round.

I start DR tomorrow...so watch this space to see if he was right!  

  that May is lucky for you!!

Miki xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds good Miki D!! Do let me know how your IVF goes. 3rd time lucky I think. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

I saw a psychic a few months ago. A lot of my family have been seeing her for years so we know she's brilliant. She told me that I would have a baby boy within 2 years, now we have our BFP we shall just have to wait & see if she's right! When I was pregnant with dd (only about 8 weeks gone) she told mum I was having a girl! Psychic is based in Penge, London. if anyone wants to go see her then pm for number & I shall dig it out


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Skybreeze,

I saw a psychic 6 months before ivf and she told me that i would have some unexpected good news about money and that this would link somehow to a baby.......6 months later we won our fight for funding against the pct that had been ongoing for 2 years, had ivf and fell pregnant. She told me he would be born in the sign of gemini which i laughed at as he wasn't due in that sign but she was right and he came early  

Hope yours come true too.......i never live my life by them but it is nice to have some hope


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Mac Cook that is amazing!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh so interesting!!!  

I had a pregnancy email reading done by someone on ebay.. Thought I am game for a laugh.. This was February this year. She told me I would concieve almost any time now... But more around April... Well I got a natural BFP Saturday! She was good thought, she said this baby would be a boy. 

We will see hopefully. 

If anyone wants to know who she is I will let you know by pm
Natalie xxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh my god that is fantastic news hun....well done


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

OMG sky - just seen your news!     I did that email one too and she said June is significant to me, i'm due in June!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

hi, i love going...   ive tried a few 1st lady (every1 rates her, said i would concieve within 12months as the baby card or birth card and i didnt) but she got me as a person right, and my db personality and a few odd bits true, i went to see a 2nd lady who said hospital appts, my db feels like he cant give me his full self (bottom 1/2 of card was shaded) and a lightening bolt hitting the 2 of us (a shock) and at the time didnt mean much, sooo true now though!!! but no mention of concieving, but my friend went in and unbeknown to her she was pregnant and it never came up in her reading   so i just dont knw, somethings cant b guessed and it gives me hope, but i guess i obv want to believe the baby1, guess il just b waiting abit longer. could u pm me about the email1 please   x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh what fantastic news Sky!!!!    I'm so very happy for you hun    

I saw a psychic years ago, he said I'd have twins. After I thought.. oh what a load of rubbish, and waste of money!  

A few other things he said have come true too!


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I've been to Lesley twice... recently got a reading this week and you had to ask 3 questions, so I chose, will we conceive this year, how many children will we have altogether, whats going to happen this year. 

I got some rubbish back that said we can have a baby whenever we want we just have to believe in ourselves, septembers good due to venus being in my chart. The two cards he pulled said that we have a strong family unit, but these things take time. (Which seems like a bit of a contradiction) In response to how many children we'll have, again he said we can have as many as we want, but to stop at 10 as kids can get quite expensive. 

He really can't be that psychic as we've not really been that careful since DS was born, in 5 years it was only last month we got our first ever natural BFP in 10 years which resulted in a mc.


----------



## Smiffles06 (Feb 14, 2010)

I had a reading 2 weeks ago, i was a bit apprehensive as i didn't want to give too much away.

The first question she asked me is if i was on medication that made my face feel very hot and made me feel a bit light headed (I am on clomid and suffer from the most horrendous flushes so this tied in) I told her that i was on medication but didn't tell her what for then i confirmed that my medication sometimes made me feel hot and light headed.She picked up her first card and the first thing she asked was if i was trying for a baby  when i said yes, she told me that i was too stressed and needed to try and calm down a bit, she then asked if i was on medication because i had a hormone imbalance....spot on.  She then asked me if i would mind if i had a little girl!!!!  She said that she can see me falling pregnant but not while i am on any medication 

She was also spot on about other things, she knew that DH worked in a school and that he loves children, she also knew that DH was suffering from high blood pressure etc.

Its hard not to look too much into it too much but it's nice that you can always have that little bit of hope.

Smiffles


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Mandy- That reading sounded very vague and by the sound of it not very accurate either. Was it Lesley Anderson who did your reading? I had a reading with her and I found that things she said about the future didn't come true for me (although i did get a baby in the end but a lot later than she had said) but she was very good when she did a reading on photos I had emailed her of family members who has passed on.

Smiffles- Your reading however sounds more accurate what with them mentioning medication and you trying for a baby. Was it done by Lesley as well?

MJP- Wow, Well impressed with your psychic! Are they still in business, do they do phone and email readings by any chance?

Has anyone had a reading with Brooke recently? I found her reading to be spot on.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Ophelia

I had a reading my Brooke yonks ago... Back in 2008 I think... She said I would get a BFP in the November that year. But did happen. Glad your worked out.  

So my natural BFP ended in a MC. So I emailed the lady, she is doing another reading for me free of charge.   A pregnancy outlook reading. Well she was right about this BFP maybe she will get the next one right?!   

I will let you all know what she says 

Natalie xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

skybreeze - Glad she's doing another one    I'm sure it can happen again   
Lesley predicted my dd, very accurately really, although that was a good few years ago.  Sorry to hear about your m/c    xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Skybreeze- I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  
Cheri 22 predicted December for me either to conceive, BFP or give birth. Not long after I got a BFP but miscarried, baby would've been due in December. However about 2 years later i got another BFP which i found out end of November (bloods to confirm came through on the 1st of December) and resulted in my son. 
So although it took longer than I had thought, Cheri's prediction did come true in the end with December being the month predicted for a BFP.  
As did Brooke's who had said I would get a BFP end of the year. She also said i would be using fertility meds (which I did) but I hadn't mentioned any IVF details to her, just simply asked if I would get pregnant. 

So I'm sure you will get another BFP who will stick next time.   
Amazing thing is that you got pregnant naturally. Shows it can happen again. Did you do fertility TX before this natural pregnancy?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Helen I had a reading from Lesley last year, she was good and at the time gave me some much hope. I did post the reading on the Lesley thread. If I remember rightly she sure me pregnant at Christmas, but she was quite sure that I would have a baby boy in September 2010. Which of course isnt going to happen now. I emailed her in January, and she said that timing was not 100%. And that she was so sure I would have 2 maybe 3 children... Between now and 2012. She said time in the spirite world was not the same as ours. So watch this space. 

Ophelia, I hope and   that we get another natural BFP. Yes we had 4 IVF's before this natural BFP, never thought it could happen. I am so pleased that your reading came true, I may ge Cheri to do one for me. 

So you never know the timing might be wrong... We will carry on trying!

My reading should come through today, so will let you all know. Mind you all the reading I have had over the last few years have said that they see 3 children, Lesley wasnt sure if I would have the 3rd.... And that my first born would be a boy then a girl... the 3rd as Lesley said will be a boy if we have the child? 

Natalie xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Ophelia - I saw this guy.. http://gypsyacora.com/

Didn't book him or anything, it just sort of happened one day with some friends. I was very sceptical about the whole thing, took it all with a pinch of salt as wasn't even trying for a baby then. Other things he's said have come true too, could just be luck I suppose! One thing I'm still waiting for.. to move abroad, he predicted that too! 

Oh Natalie, I'm so very sorry hun 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I got the reading late last night.

And she said, that there is a balanced path ahead for me, which has taken its time to arrive. 
She feels its the right time for children for me. 
She see's very clearly a 2011 birth, and this will be a girl. The spirit around me shows June to July as conception. 
As she looks futher she see's 2 boys, one for 2013 and the next 2015. She isnt given the month of conception but see's May as highlighted around on of those. 

She also said that in my pervious reading for pregnancy she did see a boy as my first born, as she feels the baby we have lost was this boy. But his soul wasnt complete and he wasnt ready to be born. But he will come back to me. 

So make what you want of this reading. We can only try and hope for the best.  

Natalie xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

She told me that we would use donor sperm and sorry if this was a shock to us, we were using it already!! She then said i would be pg xmas 2010   and i think she said we would have 1 child, i need to read back and check this out.  
I emailed her back and said we were using donor sperm and that 2010 was a long time   (this was this time last yr i think) but it did give me hope anyway.  SHe said the same as skybreeze was told and that she doesn't always get the times right. Good get out claus!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Just checked it out and she was soooooooooo wrong!!   siad i would have another baby in 15 months and it would be a FET   not had frosties since our first cycle 2 years ago!  

The other one, cheri was better, she said june would be significant as either conceive then or give birth. SHe gave 28-30th as some dates (i'm due on 27th!! ) but original date was 30th


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Cheri22 last year August said:

"They show JUNE and GIRL so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in"

Hmm well so far wrong, If I am PG LO would have been conceived in March, I will know in April if it worked and if so due date is said to be Dec  ... Thank goodness i didnt pay for this from her, I entered a contest, maybe she only gets it right if paid? LOL

Had another Clairvoyant tell me in 2008 that I would happen in 3 years time (2011 I assume) and that she could see a boy...... we'll see.

Any tried the Gypsy Acora MJP linked to?

Benett x


----------



## Smiffles06 (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone know / or can you recommend anyone who does readings by email??

If you have you used them before and was your reading accurate??

Thanks so much


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

id love 2 get a readin done but same time i dont want 2 pay lol cheap skate i know. Its not from being nasty or anything i just thick its disgusting that somep people can charge 20/30/40/50 4 a 30 min readin when they say they r there 2 help and dont do it 4 selfish reasons. Dont mean that nastily or anything honestly, im not a nasty person. I would love a readin though as ive had so much happen in my life not just from ttc issues. So if any1 knows any1 free that does readings then please let me know. I really honeslty didnt mean that 2 sound bad xxxxxx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thought i'd update....

When I last posted i'd seen a psychic who told me I was gonna have a baby boy, well she was right! We are having a boy....and a girl!!! Think we were just starting treatment last time I saw her and we debated right up til the last minute if we should have 1 or 2 embryos put back as i'd presumed we'd have one put back but dh wanted 2 so looks like we changed our own fate! However, I have seen her again this morning. I had to tell her that I was having twins as she asked how long I had left to go then looked shocked hen I said 3 months lol but she got straight away that we are having one of each and even told me about the name baby boy should have. She was brilliant as always and told me lots of stuff about my family and loads about dd & the babies and my dh & his family. Everything she said about the past was correct, will just have to wait and see if she's right about the future. Predictions are.....

Babies will arrive in September but not in the first week
Baby boy will be named after one of dh's relatives
We will be expanding our business in 2-3 years
Our baby boy will be placid & sensitive and he'll also be a bit of a lump (lol)
Our baby girl will be really bossy
Dh will be going on a trip around the country next year, something work related
Dh's nan will die next year and she has money we don't know about
We have a small lump sum of money coming to us soon but not enough to be life changing
A close friend or sister of my nans will die suddenly soon
One of my cousins will have big news at Christmas
Two of my cousins will be having babies in the next 18-24 months

That's all I can remember for now, will write a full list for myself when I listen back to the cd. As before, if anyone wants her number then pm me. She's based in Penge, London and charges £50 for an hour!


----------



## NiaJones (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, I wanted to share my story

After suffering an ectopic pregnancy last October and having emergency surgery to remove my left tube. My right tube was also identified as being damaged but was left in!  The pregnancy was clomid induced, that coupled with my one remaining right tube I was told that IVF was my only option.

I had a failed IVF in Jan/Feb and spend 3/4 preparing for a second IVF, due to start mid June.

I had a tarrot and angel reading the weekend before starting my IVF on the Monday.  The reading was amazing and positive, the cards showed all the things I hoped for an more.. during the final draw of cards I was told that the wheels of destiny has already started turning... its started!!! I felt a tingle in my stomach and even told the lady doing my cards.. but didnt think to much about it!

Anyway I left feeling great and really positive for the future. I returned home on the sat and for some reason on the Sunday morning I woke from a vivid dream and decided to do a pregnancy test (I was due on that day, so to this day I don't really understand why I did it)

It was positive - we did it on our own, without clomid or IVF.  Shocked was not the word.  The next 3 weeks were the most testing of my life.. i was told its a high high chance ectopic due to my history.  Well i cant believe i'm typing this, but a 6 week scan showed a heartbeat in the right place!!! 

I pray I hold on to this... but I know the pregnancy was seen in my cards!


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

In the last 6 months, I have been to 4 psyhics. All from different places.
They all said I would be pregnant this year with a boy. 
2 said it will be a Pisces baby - which is true! And the last one I saw said it would be twins. I don't know yet if it is twins or if it is indeed a boy so will be interesting to find out. 
I feel that the psychic readings gave me some positivity for going through treatment
xx


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi I went to one in September 2011 said I would be pregnant end of 2011 still waiting.. Then saw one in march 2012 said I would be pregnant June July still waiting. I think people do read so so much into these as they are only a guide and cannot be taken seriously they play on people's feelings etc. I've decided to stay away and leave it to fate & goods hands


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi girls, 

I went to get my cards read last year Sept/Oct time she told me i would have a child as that was one of my cards that came out she also said she didn't know if the child would be to my DP or not   she had my DP down to a tee and said lots of other stuff some of which has come true no baby yet though   so I'm now thinking of getting my cards read soon as i feel its the right time, but if any of you have any good ones that email if you don't mind sending me the link   thanks


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

I have had 2 readings this year, first one in Jan...said my hubby was gonna be made redundant very very soon, it was actually me 8 days after the reading. Said my son would have a hospital visit to do with a leg injury, it was my hubby 5 monthes after reading. Picked up ivf, said first attempt would fail (correct) but will try again in autumn which will result in another son.

2nd reading. Instantly picked up IVF, she knew I had just had failed attempt and had 7 eggs frozen. Said to think about how many eggs go back as she see' s me pregnant end oct beginning nov with triplets...2 girls and 1 boy.

We are waiting to start our FET and expect our ET towards end of October. Both psychics picked up the time I would be cycling and both picked up a bfp. Watch this space ladies  xxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Lynzb what great readings Hun  

I was in my Town Center Friday just gone when this Gypsie lady wouldn't leave me alone started telling me about things in my life/future. She told me i would have a daughter but didn't say when here hoping!!


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

hi all. I had my cards read and nothing particular came up about children  . I kinda wish I hadnt had the reading as its left me with a negative thought in the back of my mind that I cant seem to shake. 

I really want to have another reading but am worried if the same happens and it leaves me feeling even worse.

If anyone could recommend someone in the west midlands plse PM me.


----------



## parisbeach (Dec 7, 2009)

I havent actually been to a psychic for years, but i have had a few readings done by Cheri22 and she has been spot on now twice. Also ttcbabylovepredictions she said i would see a BFP between sept2012 and sept2013. and funny enough a blazing bfp this september.


----------



## poppyseed1 (Jan 30, 2013)

www.yell.com/biz/angel-and-tarot-card-reading-by-nicola-stroud-7240896/
Rating: 5 - ‎6 votes
Find Angel & Tarot Card Reading by Nicola in Stroud on Yell. Get contact details, reviews, opening hours, photos and directions .


----------



## balderdasher (Aug 30, 2013)

I've gone a few times. Every time I go, though, I get given such an optimistic reading. I'm told I'll have a child within a year. This just never happens. It's heartbreaking every time. It feels like they just feed off our hopes and dreams and tell us what we want to hear. Sometimes it gives me a little hope for a while to hear someone say these things. So I guess that's why I keep going. Maybe I'm just a sucker for punishment.


----------

